# Nível de poeira e pólenes no ar



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2012 às 22:42)

*Governo admite lançar alerta caso o nível de poeira no ar se agrave*


> O Governo garantiu hoje que a Agência do Ambiente está a acompanhar a evolução do nível de poeiras no ar, que esta semana  aumentou em Portugal, e admitiu que poderá ser lançado um alerta caso a  situação se agrave.
> 
> "Estando a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente a acompanhar diariamente a  evolução deste episódio de intrusão de poeiras do norte de África, poderá,  em caso de observância de agravamento da situação de forma generalizada  no território nacional e persistente no tempo, (lançar) uma ação adicional,  concertada com (o Ministério da) Saúde, para a emissão de uma nota informativa  à população, tal como em situações anteriores", disse à Lusa fonte oficial  do ministério da Agricultura e Ambiente.
> 
> ...



Já onde estamos a chegar...


----------



## jmackworks (28 Mar 2012 às 02:32)

*Re: Nível de poeira no ar*

De quando é este comunicado ? Parece-me que pelo menos visivelmente já não está tão mau


----------



## dahon (28 Mar 2012 às 11:04)

*Re: Nível de poeira no ar*

Boas. 

Por Viseu é só pólen dos pinheiros por todo lado, em zonas abrigadas do vento está tudo amarelo.
Para as pessoas com alergia estes últimos dias tem sido complicados.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2012 às 10:48)

*Nuvem de poeira do deserto atinge Portugal até segunda-feira*


> O fenómeno, frequente na Primavera e Verão, pode afectar as pessoas mais sensíveis como idosos, crianças e com problemas cardio-respiratórios. Amanhã espera-se uma nova vaga de "chuva suja".
> 
> Se nos últimos dias sente a garganta seca e os olhos a lacrimejar, a culpa pode ser das poeiras vindas do Norte de África que pairam sobre o nosso território. Não é a primeira vez nem será a última que Portugal recebe este pó do deserto soprado pelos ventos. Porém, desta vez, o fenómeno estende-se além dos normais dois ou três dias para um período de mais de uma semana. Por outro lado, as medições dos especialistas estão também a registar níveis elevados destas partículas à superfície - mais perto de nós -, o que, apesar de não ser inédito, é considerado invulgar. Sem razão para alarme, os idosos, crianças e pessoas com problemas respiratórios devem, porém, proteger-se, avisam as autoridades de saúde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2012 às 12:34)

*Concentrações muito elevadas de pólenes até 12 de Abril*


> As concentrações de pólen no ar vão estar muito elevadas nos próximos sete dias em Portugal continental, predominando os pólenes de azinheira, carvalho, pinheiro e ervas parietárias, segundo o Boletim Polínico hoje divulgado.
> 
> Nos Açores e na Madeira, os técnicos prevêem concentrações de pólen baixas durante o mesmo período, entre 6 e 12 de Abril.
> 
> ...


----------

